# Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #4 Error



## Pinejoker (Jul 11, 2009)

Could anyone can help me to fix my problem...











:sigh::sigh::sigh:


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

Right click on the ISATAP adapter and select "Uninstall"
Uninstall the device and close the dialog box's by clicking OK
Reboot the system
Check to see if the ISATAP came back and if it has an error associated with it (most likely it won't).

ISATAP is basically and IPv6/IPv4 translation tool - and if you're not using IPv6 addresses you won't need it on your system. AFAIK the only program that requires it is the new Meeting Space program built into Windows.


----------

